# Urgent M3 advice needed - Decision Made :-)



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I have got two cars in the frame and need to decide....

Both are the same price, year and mileage give or take 100 miles and Â£50

First questions is....

Carbon Black with Red Leather or Silver Grey with Red Leather?

Next Question is....

Harmon Kardon 12 speaker system, Nice to Have or Must Have?

Any input gratfully appreciated as I need to decide tonight


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

1. SG with Imola all the way - IMHO that is the perfect combo for the M3. CB with Imola also nice, but I think that SG / Imola compliment each other better.

2. HK not essential for me, I'm not enough of a hi-fi buff (I haven't even got Bose :roll: ). May be "expected" for resale though? Personally I wouldn't be too bothered though.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Neil....

I'm getting really stressed about making the right choice now, especially when parting with so much cash 

I'm going to see 'the' SG car (I test drove another this week) tomorrow morning I'm leaning more toward that at the moment. I'm struggling with the salesman to throw in a front centre armrest for the price :x It does not feel like he is doing a deal even if the car is a realistic price :?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

go on, Silver Grey, you know you want to...


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Silver grey every time :wink:

Not that I'm biased of course.

I'm pleased I chose HK, probably sounds even better in a coupe.

NAV/TV ? will effect things at resale time.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

*Silver grey - silver grey*


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Both cars are with Sat Pro & TV and BT Phone... only diff is HK and colour CB has HK...

Got to say I am 80-20 in favor of SG 

Going to see "THE" SG car at 10.00a.m. hoping to tie up the deal and should have the car by Weds  

Sept 54 reg, 700 miles, Sat Nav Pro & TV, M Dual Spoke 19" wheels, Blue Tooth Phone Prep, SMG, Front Centre Armrest. + Usuals... Â£39,350


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Excellent choice Jason.

Let us know how you get on.

M3 is well up there on my list of possibles.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just back from the dealer, I will be taking delivery on Wednesday a Silver Grey & Imola Red M3!!  

Awsome sound and drive, cant wait to feel inspired about driving again


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

55JWB said:


> Just back from the dealer, I will be taking delivery on Wednesday a Silver Grey & Imola Red M3!!
> 
> Awsome sound and drive, cant wait to feel inspired about driving again


Very good choice, if only i could afford  Some how didn't think you would stay with the Merc for too long :wink:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I know I've gone completely mad  I dont think I will regret it... :?

Fi has just said to me "my dad has told me how fast that car is, if you drive it like a [email protected] you will be a divorced [email protected]"!!  :wink:

Perhaps wont be too embarrassed now to turn up to AMD next time everyone is there :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

55JWB said:


> Just back from the dealer, I will be taking delivery on Wednesday a Silver Grey & Imola Red M3!!
> 
> Awsome sound and drive, cant wait to feel inspired about driving again


Excellent choice mate. My neighbour has a standard silver and black leather combo M3 and although a stunning car it doesn't have the whoa factor the Silver Grey BM's carry. Having driven the M3 a few times now I'd recommend keeping the traction control ON at all times (unless you have shares in a tyre company/rubber pants) :wink: Would ditch the TT without a second thought if I could afford one


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Congrats... silver grey definitely the right choice.

In the same predicament myself at the moment regarding HK, but have decided to treat it as a 'nice to have'.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice one, bet you can't wait until Wednesday. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

55JWB said:


> Fi has just said to me "my dad has told me how fast that car is, if you drive it like a [email protected] you will be a divorced [email protected]"!!  :wink:


You mean like this (apart from the fact it is a CSL): http://www.derapados.com/documenti_extra/m3_csl.wmv

Good choice - exactly the same spec as one three doors up from me which I regualry drool over.

Enjoy.


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

congrats on your new purchase...fine choice m8 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

think both colour combos were nice but SG is gorge. as for HK, if your gonna leave the system stock then it's a bit of a must as the standard E46 audio is a bit weedy, i wasn't that bothered about it when i was lookin for my car as i knew i'd want to upgrade anyway.

have to agree about the traction control, especially with the wet / greasy roads at the moment. get used to car before even thinking about switching it off, the M3 can bite back if you push it to hard. but keep the sport mode on, revs mush easier 

enjoy your new motor :wink:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> 55JWB said:
> 
> 
> > Fi has just said to me "my dad has told me how fast that car is, if you drive it like a [email protected] you will be a divorced [email protected]"!!  :wink:
> ...


Just seen the clip,  Not for me!! Italians Eh!!


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

JWB,

Great choice of car & colour combo!

I have noticed that you've gone for the SMGII over the manual, I just wondered what was the main factor for choosing it as I'm about to buy an M3 (02) model, also in SG/Imola, but am unsure of the SMG or not...

I drove both an SMG and a manual back to back on a test drive last week and am STILL confused..

I drove the SMG first and only had about 20 mins in the car, It was great fun but I never really felt in "control" (that said, it does make the interior of the car look a bit more "special"!).

The manual that I drove straight after I felt instantly at home with, to the degree that I had the car sideways off the roundabout nicely until the traction control stepped in...

The main downside was how long the throw of the manual geabox was, it felt like I was driving an old sierra!!! (I don't now if Schnitzer do short-shift kits or not?).

Anyway, was just after some feedback to your thoughts what your overriding factor was to go for the SMGII.

I need to make my decison by next w/end...!! 

Thanks

J


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

There seems to be alot more SMG's around than manual's I think the purists prefer the manual and I was very tempted. However the SMG has some tricks up its sleave and is alot more sophisticated than I first thought...

I believe it takes a bit of getting used to but after a while it can be the beginning of a love affair. The biggest tip I've got so far is when pull out of junctions quickly dont bother trying to use the padles just use the sequential stick shift... In fact I found with my limited test drive that 'gear' as oposed to 'padle' changes seemed smoother....

I'm dying to have a go at the Launch Control it looks awsome....

See here http://www.bmw.com/bmwe/special/smg/main.html

I'll let you know how I get on after wednesday


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Someone has kindly posted some pics on the M3 Forum of exactly the car I will be picking up on wednesday 




























Looks great, really pleased with my choice  Just got to pay for it now


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Looks fantastic! 

Doesn't that M3 belong to a guy on here who has recently got a TT as well?


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

55JWB said:


> I'm dying to have a go at the Launch Control it looks awsome....
> 
> See here http://www.bmw.com/bmwe/special/smg/main.html


I'm definitely going SMG and that link is excellent.

Launch control  - would love to know your first impressions when you try it!!


----------

